# Live Sailfishing Report from Miami



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Doubled up to start the day. 2 for 2 so far. A few dorado in the box


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Three for three. Pics to follow


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

thats a great way to spend Mardi gras..Fat Tuesday sails good on ya!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Kite fishing? What boat?


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Three for three. Pics to follow


I am heading down there this weekend for a batchelor fishing trip. We are going to be heading out of west palm, got any advice on where to catch them up. I have never fished the atlantic for them. Thanks


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Good job Woody.....email me that video


----------



## thundergobble (Apr 6, 2009)

*BS*

Sounds like BS to me!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

gobbler, here you go. let me know how that crow tastes


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> gobbler, here you go. let me know how that crow tastes


Schwack!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Wiring fish bare foot.....sounds about right.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris Hood said:


> Wiring fish bare foot.....sounds about right.


I'm confused...is he a captain, deckhand or just a poser?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I'm confused...is he a captain, deckhand or just a poser?


Poser at best!!!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I will second "poser at best". Not only do I know that the guy completely lacks the knowledge/experience required to be a licensed captain but I know that if I were being called out on a public forum(said forum being one in which he thinks himself to be the "Peter B. Wright" of) I would immediately provide proof. It's not hard either....you can link to the USCG page that displays a mariner's certificate OR you could take a cell phone pic of your actual license and post to the forum. He is always so quick to post pictures of him wiring 40 pound sailfish barefoot while posing with a thumbs up....why not so quick to prove he is a captain? I'll go ahead and answer my own question here...BECAUSE HE IS NOT A LICENSED CAPTAIN.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

He'll probably post when he get's some time off. He's a pretty busy young man.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sails size!*

Look at those sail pics- looks like babies!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

why do you care if he is wearing shoes or not???


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to prove how difficult and/or time consuming it is click the link below. 

https://homeport.uscg.mil/mycg/port...19&docId=733386&capId=1012372&1012372_order=1


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....from my experience, being barefoot on deck not only leaves you exposed to all the sharp items typically found on and around the deck but also gives you very little traction when wiring a fish. In addition to that, the physical wear and tear of a day on your feet fishing is much more substantial without the cushion/support that most shoes provide.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to clarify my stance by saying there is no shame in not having a MMC. However, pretending to have one is ridiculous. I could be wrong but considering his track record, I have a pretty strong case. I used to be on his side despite his condescending nature but I finally had enough of it.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

you sound like his dad.......I was just wondering why you cared so much about what he had on his feet....


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I could care less about his well being. I was pointing out a very evident flaw in his "professional fishing skills". Haha I remember when Woody used to ask me to take up for him on here. Good for you buddy.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

haha I assure you he has not asked me to stick up for him just found it odd that you cared what another man had on his feet......


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha ok man. You either don't have the insight to understand my obvious point or you're ignoring it to take up for your boy. Either way, good for you.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting...

Same pics as the 2/23 post.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fog Ducker said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Same pics as the 2/23 post.


chalk up another one for poser bait boy woods!


----------

